

How to code a markdown blogging system in Go - will3942
http://blog.will3942.com/creating-blog-go

======
sgarman
Would love to see something similar perhaps a part 2 on deploying this in the
wild as well.

~~~
will3942
Glad you liked it, I'll try and do that at some point.

------
mseepgood
The syntax highlighting in this article is nearly unreadable (light grey and
yellow on bluish white).

~~~
will3942
Fixed this I think!

